# Depression Comparison



## desiderata (Dec 2, 2016)

Although I am not literally blind, I compare depression to blindness. From what I understand, there is a large percentage of blind people who develop a higher sense of smell and hearing. As tough as depression is, and as tough as it can be to keep at bay, I believe that along the way other mental senses have been heightened. Although I don't recommend people rush out to try to become depressed, those of us with this disorder can find a silver lining in it if you look hard enough. To me this is nature's way of keeping a sort of balance in us and all living things.


----------



## Clancey (Dec 10, 2016)

I think your statement is good insight and offers hope, but I wonder if depression could in fact be the silver lining of something else.  For example, depression is a welcome mood for those who often get stuck in the highs.  The problem is in the length of the mood.  That is what can become devastating.  Finding the balance in a natural way is key so as to avoid artificial means which can be just as devastating as the mood length.  Then again, who says we have to be balanced all the time.  I am generally depressed twice a year.  It's a cycle.  

The first one kicks off in late August.  I have come to realize it is triggered by the placement of the sun in the sky.  Instead of passing directly overhead, it passes over at an angle.  I start getting an urge to go somewhere.  I have wondered if it has something to do with the 20 years I went back to school, just after labor day.  I used to schedule my vacations at the first of September so I would at least be going some place.  It helped, but I noticed the depression hit anyway, usually in November.  That would tie together with the second depression in January.  So my experiences are probably sun oriented or the length of the day.  Gravitational pulls?  The list goes on and I think your post adds another possible dimension that I know I hadn't considered.  Thank you.


----------



## desiderata (Dec 11, 2016)

I definitely think your depression is partly triggered by lack of natural light. November is one of the cloudiest months of the year. I've always said we all have a little bit of SAD in us; who wouldn't take a sunny spring morning with the birds chirping vs. a cold and cloudy winter day when it gets dark by 5:00 p.m c.d.t.?
As for the comparison I should explain myself a bit more. As a child I was extremely shy. I was afraid of most people and what they thought of me, which turned to depression. I turned inward, mostly listening and observing people. As uncomfortable as it was in most social settings, I was tuned into reading people with their actions, feelings, etc. I've overcome most of my shyness but still can sense most people usually a lot quicker than the average person can. I've thought that this view may be distorted but have been told that I do have keen sense of perception. So, by lacking in one area another has been heightened.


----------



## Clancey (Dec 11, 2016)

I tried the light box, but like you there are other factors that weigh into the equation.  Sometimes depression is welcome.  I was a shy kid, too.  It wasn't until College that life changed for me.  I was in a therapy group and the therapist pulled me aside and suggested that I start talking to insignificant people.  "What in the hell did that mean?"  It was people that it didn't matter what they thought of me.  Like the clerk in the check out line at the grocery store.  I could start a conversation and end it in 3 to 5 minutes and it didn't matter what he or she thought.

I started doing that and I haven't shut up since.

As time has gone along I have learned that people seem to seek two ideals in life, love and acceptance.  When life seems out of whack, we could be missing one or the other, if not both.

You mention reading people.  There is a series on TV called "Lie To Me."  It's a story about a company that specializes in determining a person's feelings and truthfulness by watching facial expressions and body language.  It is pretty interesting.


----------



## desiderata (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes, I have seen the show and it deals with the science of intuitiveness and perception. My perception and intuition are not based on science nor is it mystical. I believe that being how I was, and what I have become, has forced another part of me to really feel what another is feeling and to "see through there eyes." Let me be clear, I don't claim to be or have anything special that anyone else doesn't already have but maybe are not fully utilizing. I'm just playing the hand that was dealt to me the best I can.
I too find it easier to talk to a total stranger half the time because there are no preconceived notions or judgments taking place from either party.


----------



## Clancey (Dec 11, 2016)

Are you talking about empathy?  The art of "feeling into?"  If so, you are right, most people have it to various degrees.  Those that are void of it, generally turn out to be narcissist.  Those that are well developed in it have to be careful especially if they are co-dependent.  The anticipation of one's needs and the need to fulfill those needs is a dangerous combination, especially if the perception is wrong.


----------

